# Darcy



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

one of Amber X Jack's babies  i know she's a sable, but is there any particular colour sable she is?

vi x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 3, 2008)

She's lovely!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

O woa!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

She is lovely! Dont know much about Sables sorry!

Lol :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The sable that we call sable in a show sense is black tan + dominant yellow. I know mum was a fawn, what colour was dad? You can also produce show sable with chocolate tans so I'm told


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

she looks like a chunk


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

She is stunning Vi!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dad's a himi Cait 

her sister is a sable too, but she is slightly paler

vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I can only guess they inherited the 'PEW' half of their dad's genotype then, which was really a black or choc tan underneath. If they had inherited the himalayan gene from dad they would have been fawn or black, depending on which gene they inherited from mum. Do you know anything more about the himi line? Even if you do it may not reveal the black or choc tan part but we can only assume from the babies that it's in there!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

well in the litter i got fawns and agoutis along with the 2 sables. i got the dad, Jack from rebecca, i have his mum who is siamese so his dad must be PEW [i however didn't breed jack himself].

vi x


----------

